# Free Harley Davidson riding academy for AD and vets



## devilbones (May 8, 2015)

Free HD riding academy for active duty and vets.
Check it out here:
https://bitly.com/MilitaryLearnToRide


----------



## pardus (May 8, 2015)

That's cool. Shit I may even do it, I might learn a thing or two.


----------



## CDG (May 9, 2015)

I signed up for this.  Just waiting to hear back from my local HD dealer to see if they actually run the academy.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 9, 2015)

I already signed up. I don't know how to ride but I would like to learn.


----------



## HOLLiS (May 9, 2015)

It looks like a class for first time riders.   Good call on HD part.


----------



## Teufel (May 9, 2015)

It looks like the basic rider course they run on base.  Probably satisfies that requirement for military riders.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 9, 2015)

Teufel said:


> It looks like the basic rider course they run on base.  Probably satisfies that requirement for military riders.



Last time I checked, it did.  When I was at Ft. Stewart, slots were limited for the basic rider course, and the wait list for a slot was about four months, on average.  For those who didn't have the patience to wait for months to get the free class, they could pay for the block of instruction at the Harley dealership in Savannah, as it satisfied all of the requirements to be allowed to ride on base.


----------



## Teufel (May 9, 2015)

A basic rider course is a good idea for all riders.  It's not a bad refresher even for veteran riders.


----------



## 8654Maine (May 9, 2015)

Done.


----------



## parallel (May 9, 2015)

Teufel said:


> A basic rider course is a good idea for all riders.  It's not a bad refresher even for veteran riders.



I did that same course right before they renamed it. It used to be "Rider's Edge". I took it because it had been a LONG time since I had ridden and even then it had all been dirt bike riding. I was very comfortable on the the bike within minutes... but the coarse was still worth it because I learned a BUNCH about riding in traffic.


----------



## CDG (May 18, 2015)

I'm registered as an alternate for a BRC that starts this Thursday.  Fingers crossed I can get a seat.


----------



## parallel (May 23, 2015)

CDG said:


> I'm registered as an alternate for a BRC that starts this Thursday.  Fingers crossed I can get a seat.


So did you get a seat? If so how did you do?


----------



## racing_kitty (May 23, 2015)

I looked into the program, and the closest Harley dealer that hosts a riding academy is all the way over in Fort Walton.  Wish there was a closer one.


----------



## CDG (May 24, 2015)

parallel said:


> So did you get a seat? If so how did you do?


I got a seat!  Today is the final day of the course.  It was two days in the classroom with a written test and 2 days of riding.  We spent about 5 hours on the bikes yesterday and will do the same today. At the end of today we'll do a skills test on the bike in order to get a license.  I had a blast and can't wait to finish up the course and ride.  I've always wanted to and just never had before.  Luckily, my old lady has a Virago 750 that she bought but never rides because it's a little too much for her.  So I'll be riding that for awhile.  I think it's a solid first bike from the research I've done.


----------



## devilbones (May 27, 2015)

CDG said:


> I got a seat!  Today is the final day of the course.  It was two days in the classroom with a written test and 2 days of riding.  We spent about 5 hours on the bikes yesterday and will do the same today. At the end of today we'll do a skills test on the bike in order to get a license.  I had a blast and can't wait to finish up the course and ride.  I've always wanted to and just never had before.  Luckily, my old lady has a Virago 750 that she bought but never rides because it's a little too much for her.  So I'll be riding that for awhile.  I think it's a solid first bike from the research I've done.


This is awesome.  I hope to get this course done soon, I ended up taking a job in another state so I may end up having to work some magic to make this work.


----------

